# Si me tocara la lotería iba contigo



## mimmi

Hola a todos (Antony!!!!), me podeis explicar cual es la diferencia entre la primera frase: Si me tocara la lotería iba contigo 
y "Si me tocara la laotería iría contigo.
Muchas gracias a todos,

Mimmi


----------



## gatogab

mimmi said:


> Hola a todos (Antony!!!!), me podeis explicar cual es la diferencia entre la primera frase: Si me tocara(¿ganara?) la lotería iba contigo
> y "Si me tocara(¿ganara?) la lotería iría contigo.
> Muchas gracias a todos,
> 
> Mimmi


Yo iba = primera persona, perfecto, indicativo verbo IR. (Seguro que iba)
Yo iría = primera persona, condicional, indicatico, verbo IR (Quizás iba, depende)


----------



## mimmi

Gracias por tu contestación, pero ya sabía que tiempos verbales eran; necesitaba saber cúando se usa una y cuando la otra... (y en el libro esá escrito "tocara"!).
Gracias igualmente,
Mimmi


----------



## gatogab

mimmi said:


> Gracias por tu contestación, pero ya sabía que tiempos verbales eran; necesitaba saber cúando se usa una y cuando la otra... (y en el libro esá escrito "tocara"!).
> Gracias igualmente,
> Mimmi


Está bien, entonces.
Pero no veo el motivo por qué no hiciste la traducción al italiano si sabías la conjugación.
Eso de *ganar* la loteria es una opción que propuse tímidamente, entre paréntesis y signos de _inseguridad (¿?)_


----------



## Neuromante

Se dice "tocara". La lotería no se puede ganar, porque no haces ningún esfuerzo para ello. Eres el sujeto pasivo y la lotería el activo, así que es ella la que hace las cosas.

Me parece que:
Iba contigo- Sería contigo con quien iría (Iría a algún sitio donde esa persona está)
Iba contigo- De forma segura. Es algo concreto, quizás porque se parla de un festival que se hace en dos semanas o de una visita a alguien que hace años que no se ve. 
Iría contigo- Acompañaría o se haría acompañar de esa persona (En un viaje a algún lugar) pero es un deseo, a lo mejor le toca la lotería y no lo hace


----------



## Rub87

Scusate ma che senso ha "se vincessi la lotteria me ne andavo/venivo con te?", non sarebbe corretto dire "se AVESSI VINTO la lotteria venivo con te?= si me hubiera tocado la loteria iba contigo?"


----------



## Neuromante

No, se está refiriendo a un deseo. Tocar la lotería es una condición para ir. Igual que en italiano con los condicionales.

"Si me hubiera tocado/ si hubiera ganado la lotería (Y aquí sí se puede usar el verbo ganar) iba contigo" significa que la lotería ya se ha jugado y que de todos modos no se hubiera ido en ninguna otra circunstancia.


De todos modos la frase española traducida al italiano sería:
Se vincessi la lotteria andrebbe/verebbe con/da te


----------



## Rub87

Appunto per questo non capisco perchè viene usato "iba" che fa pensare a un qualcosa che avrei potuto fare nel passato


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Se dice "tocara". La lotería no se puede ganar, porque no haces ningún esfuerzo para ello. Eres el sujeto pasivo y la lotería el activo, así que es ella la que hace las cosas.





> _Me ha tocado/me tocó la lotería o he ganado/gané a/en la lotería. Las dos son correctas. La primera proviene de una elipsis me ha tocado (en suerte), la segunda de ganar dinero. _
> XiaoRoel


 



Rub87 said:


> Appunto per questo non capisco perchè viene usato "iba" che fa pensare a un qualcosa che avrei potuto fare nel passato





> Yo iba = primera persona, perfecto, indicativo verbo IR.


----------



## honeyheart

"Si me tocara la lotería iría contigo" está bien.  La otra sólo podría ser "Si me toca*b*a la lotería iba contigo".



mimmi said:


> necesitaba saber cúando se usa una y cuando la otra... (y en el libro esá escrito "tocara"!).


Ya que tenés el libro, ¿podrías dar algo de contexto? (por ejemplo: _esto se lo dice alguien a un amigo que se va a ir de vacaciones al Caribe_).


----------



## svm42

Hola mimmi, yo pienso que la unica frase correcta es 'si me tocara (o tocase) la lotería, iria  contigo'. Tocar la lotería es mejor que ganar, porque, como ya ha dicho alguien, es un hecho fortuito sin tu intervención, pero se usa bastante y no lo veo totalmente incorrecto. Tocara o tocase es subjuntivo. Debes usar subjuntivo si construyes la frase con una suposición: 'si...'. Con el subjuntivo solo puedes usar el condicional: 'iria', por tanto el pretérito imperfecto 'iba' es incorrecto. Buena suerte. Sylvia.


----------



## Rub87

Estoy de acuerdo con honeyheart, eso es lo que quiero decir... "si me tocaba la loteria iba contigo" tiene sentido, pero "si me tocara" solo implica un verbo futuro      o condicional, no pasado.


----------



## gatogab

svm42 said:


> Hola mimmi, yo pienso que la unica frase correcta es 'si me tocara (o tocase) la lotería, iria contigo'. Tocar la lotería es mejor que ganar, porque, como ya ha dicho alguien, es un hecho fortuito sin tu intervención, pero se usa bastante y no lo veo totalmente incorrecto.


Nadie ha dicho que es incorrecto, pero *nada es absoluto, todo es relativo, sobre todo los idiomas.*


----------



## Neuromante

"si me tocaba la loteria iba contigo" Esto es lo que no se puede decir, al menos decirlo tal cual.
Veamos: Ese "iba" usado para el pasado, implica que es una acción que ha sucedido efectivamente, mientras que ese "si" es un condicional. Así que no pueden cazar bien. Quizás en frases del tipo "Fue en la época en que si me tocaba.... " porque entonces se refiere a algo que pasaba cada vez que le tocaba la lotería


El verbo "iba" se puede usar para el futuro si es en una frase que se refiere a algo hipotético como la que estamos viendo. Al igual que el futuro simple: Iré. Pero tienen significados distintos


----------



## flljob

Si me tocara la lotería iba contigo es lo mismo que Si me tocara la lotería iría contigo.
Prometí que si me tocaba la lotería, iría contigo. El contexto es diferente.


----------



## chlapec

Hola
la frase *estrictamente* correcta es:
"Si me tocara (o tocase) la lotería, iría contigo", que en italiano correspondería a "Se vincessi la lotteria me ne andrebbe con te"
Pero, como en italiano, en el *lenguaje coloquial*, en algunas ocasiones, es posible sustituir el condicional por el imperfecto de indicativo:
"Si me tocara (o tocase) la lotería, iba contigo", "Se (un giorno o l'altro) vincessi la lotteria, me ne andavo con te"
De hecho, en italiano, *coloquialmente*, aún se puede ir más lejos, y sustituir también el imperfecto de subjuntivo por el de indicativo (en español no): "Se vincevo la lotteria me ne andavo con te".
Y corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## fabiog_1981

chlapec said:


> Hola
> la frase *estrictamente* correcta es:
> "Si me tocara (o tocase) la lotería, iría contigo", que en italiano correspondería a "Se vincessi la lotteria me ne andrebbe (me ne andrei o verrei) con te"
> Pero, como en italiano, en el *lenguaje coloquial*, en algunas ocasiones, es posible sustituir el condicional por el imperfecto de indicativo:
> "Si me tocara (o tocase) la lotería, iba contigo", "Se (un giorno o l'altro) vincessi la lotteria, me ne andavo con te"
> De hecho, en italiano, *coloquialmente*, aún se puede ir más lejos, y sustituir también el imperfecto de subjuntivo por el de indicativo (en español no): "Se vincevo la lotteria me ne andavo con te".
> Y corregidme si me equivoco.


 
hai ragione!


----------



## Neuromante

Cre que acabo de pillar la diferencia.

Si me tocara la lotería iría contigo: Cada vez que me tocara la lotería lo haría
Si me tocara la lotería iba contigo: Lo haría (Una vez) en el caso que me tocara 
Si me toca la lotería iría contigo (Nueva en litigio): Si yendo contigo logro que me toque la lotería, lo hago.


Cada combinación tiene un matiz distinto y, a veces, el verbo secundario cambia el sentido del principal.


----------

